# Trolling Skirts Maintenence?



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

I was reorganizing my tackle today, and realized that alot of my offshore trolling skirts were looking ratty, I imagine from both alot of use over the summer, and now sitting in a tackle box. How do you guys like to clean up your skirts to get them looking pretty again?On some of them the hair is bunched up on one side, and on others there are spots where the hair is all kinked up. Any thoughts on how to keep these guys it better shape?


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually put a little of my wifes hair conditioner in some warm water and swirl my baits around in them. Rinse with fresh water and let dry. This works well on my Ilanders.


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

I was actually consideringtryingthat, but I wasn't sure if the the conditioner was going to leave a residue on the skirt orleave a smell on the lure that would turn fish off....Then again at the speed that som of these fish hit these skirts I doubt they are sniffing it first.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

smell is nonsense. use conditioner


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

i use fabric softner, works great


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

After washed and dried I shake some baking powder on them and the rubber bands too. I keep my lures in zip-lock bags to keep the humidy from them.

This keeps the rubber from absorbing moisture. the rubber will stay soft and pliable. also keep the rubber bands from cracking and breaking early.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

soap has always worked good for me


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Armorall on my rubber skirts.


----------

